
Twitter Wants to Stop You from Using Twitter Apps Not Made By Twitter - MarlonPro
http://gizmodo.com/5935517/twitter-wants-to-stop-people-from-using-apps-not-made-by-twitter?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
zmjones
Then maybe they should, I don't know, update their apps?

------
LoganCale
I'm just going to stop using Twitter instead.

